# Alumilite Coupon?



## blaineo

Anyone know of an Alumilite coupon that's good? My supply is getting low, and I've been on a casting kick the last month...lol Going to go ahead and order dyes, resin, some other things..........:) Thought I'd check before I click on the "confirm order" button...


----------



## sleevecc

good luck I couldnt find one,, but on a good note unless changed anything you order is only 7.50 shipping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris Geeo

He doesn't put out coupons.


----------



## sleevecc

Chris Geeo said:


> He doesn't put out coupons.


he?
Alumilite is a pretty big company. Whom would he be?


----------



## Chris Geeo

It's smaller than you'd think. The owners name is Curtis Seebeck .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris Geeo

Im sorry. Bad mistake on my part. I'm confusing turn tex with alumilite. Disregard my post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blaineo

LOL Yeah, yer thinkin' of the man behind Cactus Juice. 

I'm talkin' Alumilite. And SOMETIMES, guys like Curtis....or other YouTube Alumilite Users are given codes for their subscribers to use. Just didn't if any of the big users had any out right now.


----------



## blaineo

sleevecc said:


> good luck I couldnt find one,, but on a good note unless changed anything you order is only 7.50 shipping.



Ooooo, yeah, I did see that. That's kinda nice. But.....when I'm spendin almost $300 on an order, a lil discount would be nice..:P LOL


----------



## sleevecc

blaineo said:


> LOL Yeah, yer thinkin' of the man behind Cactus Juice.
> 
> I'm talkin' Alumilite. And SOMETIMES, guys like Curtis....or other YouTube Alumilite Users are given codes for their subscribers to use. Just didn't if any of the big users had any out right now.


Curtis is the man.


----------



## sleevecc

blaineo said:


> Ooooo, yeah, I did see that. That's kinda nice. But.....when I'm spendin almost $300 on an order, a lil discount would be nice..:P LOL


Im not sure when alumilite started the 7.50 shipping on anything ,, but you can order like 15 gallons for 7.50 shipping it seems. while thats going on I doubt they are passing out too many coupons, but very well may be some around somewhere. if you order 1 oz of dye its 7.50 2 gallons of resin is 7.50 I havent checked to see how many gallons total can be shipped for a total of 7.50.. quite a bit of savings Id imagine on a 300$ order of resin all sent for 7.50 Id think .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blaineo

sleevecc said:


> Im not sure when alumilite started the 7.50 shipping on anything ,, but you can order like 15 gallons for 7.50 shipping it seems. while thats going on I doubt they are passing out too many coupons, but very well may be some around somewhere. if you order 1 oz of dye its 7.50 2 gallons of resin is 7.50 I havent checked to see how many gallons total can be shipped for a total of 7.50.. quite a bit of savings Id imagine on a 300$ order of resin all sent for 7.50 Id think .



Well, I'm just ordering 2 gallons of clear resin, some white resin, some stoner, and a full set of dyes. So it's not really ALL resin. lol But anyways....probably just gonna get it ordered.


----------



## sleevecc

blaineo said:


> Well, I'm just ordering 2 gallons of clear resin, some white resin, some stoner, and a full set of dyes. So it's not really ALL resin. lol But anyways....probably just gonna get it ordered.


Check and see if I am wrong but I do believe all you just said will be shipped for 7.50 thats quite a bit of savings if this is the case. the 2 gallons I got last week or so was shipped for 7.50 as normally would have been 20 something,, guess my point is if it holds true , 7,50 for shipping on 20 gallons for an example would make for a heck of a deal,, of course its an enticement for ordering as much as possible.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

If you're still looking I found one from a youtuber, HEATH15OFF to get 15% off which isn't a bad deal, wish the stuff wasn't so expensive. Can't remember when it expires, believe less than a week or so.


----------



## Rustburger

How often does Alumilite have coupons?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Not sure, haven't seen one before but doesn't mean much. The coupon code has to be in all caps and ends today.


----------



## Rustburger

Just received a Black Friday offer from Alumilite. 20% off orders of $300.00, 10% off orders below $300.00

Just my luck, I spent over $400.00 3 days ago.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

That's a good deal, wish my wife wouldn't care if I stocked up for the future even though I just spent $200 on their site last week.


----------



## Rustburger

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> That's a good deal, wish my wife wouldn't care if I stocked up for the future even though I just spent $200 on their site last week.



Just like me...bad timing


----------



## ResinCure

Hi! You can use coupon code ResinCure10 for 10% off Aluminite Products!


----------



## Tony

ResinCure said:


> Hi! You can use coupon code ResinCure10 for 10% off Aluminite Products!



Paul, thanks for the info! Please take a minute to read our rules and make a Introduction post in that section. Tony


----------



## ResinCure

Will do!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ernest hall

blaineo said:


> Anyone know of an Alumilite coupon that's good? My supply is getting low, and I've been on a casting kick the last month...lol Going to go ahead and order dyes, resin, some other things..........:) Thought I'd check before I click on the "confirm order" button...




Use code WoodWater10 for 10% off Alumilite Site Wide!!


----------

